

Haiku Deck - visual presentations, photo support by Chute (W12) - gregarious
http://blog.getchute.com/2012/08/22/chute-powers-haiku-decks-photo-picker/

======
astartupaday1
I'm the developer of Haiku Deck. Chute is powering a core piece of our
functionality, and they've been a joy to work with. Our early beta testers
were asking to import their own images from their device and existing online
albums like Facebook and Instagram, and with Chute I was able to add that
functionality to our app in less than an hour. We're a small team, so it's
incredibly helpful to use tools like Chute as leverage points to get our v1
app in users' hands as quickly as possible.

~~~
gregarious
Thanks! We really love the implementation you've done and are glad that this
small part of our platform is helping folks use their photos in new and
interesting ways.

